# Has Anyone Ever Dehydrated Whey?



## seagrape (Mar 15, 2012)

I've thrown out a lot of whey over the past few years, since I started making my own yogurt and straining it to make it thicker. Ran across this article about dehydrating whey and wondered if anyone has ever done it. Is it a worthwhile endeavor?

http://www.ehow.com/how_8210053_dry-whey.html


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Instead of dehydrating or throwing it out use it to make a delicious milk stout and send it all to me.


----------

